# Got approached yesterday by 3 girls hooked up with one Californian Asian chick



## Tylermax (Aug 28, 2022)

Not here to brag, Ive already told you how I look like 6'4 (legit with shoes)mixed lightskin with blue eyes (black mom, white blonde blue eyed dad).
#Tip Bacardi makes you feel like a rizz god. From the 1st drink I had no inhibitions I felt really social and could hold endless conversations with girls. Fuck all other drinks, Bacardi makes you a low inhibition Chad and more attractive to people around you.

Went clubbing yesterday with two friends and from the first minute a girl from a group of 3 girls asked me "what's the weather up there like?" (Referring to my height). We joked around, conversation was flowless and she basically asked me to text her on Instagram I told her (I don't have any pictures in there abusive ex girlfriend made me delete them) and she was like (don't worry ofc I'll remember you). So tried to bail out from these girls to approach some more and I was feeling women watching me. I approached another blonde chick around 6'0. Then some more walking and there's a young pregnant lady stopping me and telling me "you are such a pretty boy I wish my baby looks like you when he's older" dude it was so weird I was laughing inside lmao. She was asking me where I'm from (not gonna doxx myself) and other stuff I was like (wish you the best to your little kid). Then I approached another chick asked her (do I know you from somewhere? Then staring at here deep in the eyes) she's like (no we don't know each other) and after that I went to the bathroom and I turned back where she was and she was looking at me and her girlfriend whispered to her ear (here's your guy) smth like that. Bacardi was making me feel good and then I went to the beach and not even thinking a second I pulled a girl by her forearm. She was a Californian girl she looked asian. At first I didn't even talk to her I introduced them to my friends so they do something and I was chilling. My brother took the other girl and went straight to the beach to hook up and fuck (he did) and the Asian chick was talking to my friend who she didnt give the Instagram. Then I talked to her about music, about Cali and other shit I didn't even know what I was saying to her only that a little bit later I'm like "we should have some fun until your friend comes back" she's like "yes I wanna have some fun" then I grab her little tiny asian waist and dance with her then I ask for a kiss and she's like "yeah I'll give you a kiss" we hook up, my brother is fucking on the deck chairs and my other ugly friend is there watching me. And then I tried to go a deep further but the Asian chick stopped me and she went after to look her friends.

Well that's the story


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 28, 2022)

Don’t take this the wrong way or think I’m jealous or something but I’m genuinely curious to find out what is the point of these types of posts? Do you just wanna get validation or this just like your type of diary for personal use or something? 

Good looking tall guy gets girl. Literal water. Why do we need to know this?


----------



## traveler (Aug 28, 2022)

did she have similiar pheno to this?


----------



## Tylermax (Aug 28, 2022)

traveler said:


> did she have similiar pheno to this?



Yes indeed. That was her pheno. Same color skin


----------



## Tylermax (Aug 28, 2022)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Don’t take this the wrong way or think I’m jealous or something but I’m genuinely curious to find out what is the point of these types of posts? Do you just wanna get validation or this just like your type of diary for personal use or something?
> 
> Good looking tall guy gets girl. Literal water. Why do we need to know this?


It's more to show that you need to capitalize on building momentum and game isn't that important. only looks some booze and positive vibes my friend


----------



## traveler (Aug 28, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> Yes indeed. That was her pheno. Same color skin


mirin


----------



## Tylermax (Aug 28, 2022)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Don’t take this the wrong way or think I’m jealous or something but I’m genuinely curious to find out what is the point of these types of posts? Do you just wanna get validation or this just like your type of diary for personal use or something?
> 
> Good looking tall guy gets girl. Literal water. Why do we need to know this?


It's a personal diary btw. Wanted to mention that as well. Journaling experiences to remember in an archive


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 28, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> It's more to show that you need to capitalize on building momentum and game isn't that important. only looks some booze and positive vibes my friend


We all know this though. Lol.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 28, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> It's a personal diary btw. Wanted to mention that as well. Journaling experiences to remember in an archive


Fair enough


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 28, 2022)

ManletBlackcel said:


> Don’t take this the wrong way or think I’m jealous or something but I’m genuinely curious to find out what is the point of these types of posts? Do you just wanna get validation or this just like your type of diary for personal use or something?
> 
> Good looking tall guy gets girl. Literal water. Why do we need to know this?


This kind of interaction is personally not what I'm after. Fucking some dirty clubbing whore for a night as 10 other dudes did the week before that sounds nasty and this should not be a goal for anyone


----------



## bwrauycnee (Aug 28, 2022)

Which race do you usually get most attention from?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 28, 2022)

brag thread. Kys


----------



## Tylermax (Aug 28, 2022)

bwrauycnee said:


> Which race do you usually get most attention from?


Honestly idk about race but type of girls are usually high school/ low value girls that typically go after the "swag" dudes. The style in my country are guys with shirts and classy outfits I dress with large long t shirts, curly hair etc. More girls in my country even though some will find me unique will still rather date pure white guys that have that classy look. I appeal more to young jobless thots


----------



## bwrauycnee (Aug 28, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> Honestly idk about race but type of girls are usually high school/ low value girls that typically go after the "swag" dudes. The style in my country are guys with shirts and classy outfits I dress with large long t shirts, curly hair etc. More girls in my country even though some will find me unique will still rather date pure white guys that have that classy look. I appeal more to young jobless thots


This is in Europe? Californians don’t really dress classy


----------



## UglyGod360 (Aug 28, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> This kind of interaction is personally not what I'm after. Fucking some dirty clubbing whore for a night as 10 other dudes did the week before that sounds nasty and this should not be a goal for anyone


I NEED A CHURCH GIRL THAT GO TO CHURCH


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 28, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> I NEED A CHURCH GIRL THAT GO TO CHURCH


Nah I don't go to church I just don't want some used up slut. It just seems really unsanitary to me. Idk if anyone else worries about this maybe its because of my OCD (mentalcel) but it seems disgusting to me there have probably been other dudes cumming in her the night before you stick your dick in her


----------



## UglyGod360 (Aug 28, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> Nah I don't go to church I just don't want some used up slut. It just seems really unsanitary to me. Idk if anyone else worries about this maybe its because of my OCD (mentalcel) but it seems disgusting to me there have probably been other dudes cumming in her the night before you stick your dick in her



Would u fuck her if she has a high body count and has done anal


----------



## beachdude123 (Aug 28, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Would u fuck her if she has a high body count and has done anal
> View attachment 1841837



Depends how recently. I probably wouldn't fuck her if she has done anything with another dude in the past 2 weeks for sanitary reasons but other than that it doesn't make a difference to me. Personally I wouldn't do anal though it sounds like it would be disgusting


----------



## moggingmachine (Aug 28, 2022)

stfu nigger


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Aug 28, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Would u fuck her if she has a high body count and has done anal
> View attachment 1841837



My current Fwb has this exact figure with better colouring, her boobs are a little smaller but enough for me


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 28, 2022)

Chadpreetmaybe said:


> My current Fwb has this exact figure with better colouring, her boobs are a little smaller but enough for me


dude no one cares that means she's an average woman lol


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 28, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> Ive already told you how I look, mixed lightskin with blue eyes (black mom, white blonde blue eyed dad).


Ok Jeremy Meeks


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Aug 28, 2022)

Sounds like fun

I liked the post. Maybe we should have a quarantined area or a not for incels tag for the unwary


----------



## evap0 (Aug 28, 2022)

beachdude123 said:


> This kind of interaction is personally not what I'm after. Fucking some dirty clubbing whore for a night as 10 other dudes did the week before that sounds nasty and this should not be a goal for anyone


yes if u care about this sort of thing past 18 its a bit over for ur brain


----------



## Oberyn (Aug 28, 2022)

traveler said:


> did she have similiar pheno to this?



what's this pheno


----------



## traveler (Aug 28, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> what's this pheno


ABG Pheno


----------



## Oberyn (Aug 28, 2022)

traveler said:


> ABG Pheno


wtf is that i googled abg pheno nothing showed up


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 28, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> Not here to brag,


*makes an entire bragging essay*


----------



## bara (Aug 28, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> wtf is that i googled abg pheno nothing showed up


Asian city girl typically cake fucked in makeup


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Aug 29, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> there's a young pregnant lady stopping me and telling me "you are such a pretty boy I wish my baby looks like you when he's older"


----------



## chadtindermoney (Aug 29, 2022)

Asian girls are tutorial mode ngl. Good shit tho OP. Most mf in here jsut don’t know what it’s like to be tall and appealing to chicks 😂


----------



## Mungus (Sep 14, 2022)

Tylermax said:


> We joked around, conversation was flowless and she basically asked me to text her on Instagram I told her (*I don't have any pictures in there abusive ex girlfriend made me delete them)*


JFL you are a cuck. Why did you let a girl abuse you?


----------

